# Bacterial infection



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone ever had a issue with this, I bought some shrimp last week, and after being a bit wired I still dropped them in, was a very bad choice cause my whole orange Sakura shrimp have started getting infected, it only affects the adults it seems, I dropped in a big almond leaf, but the worst thing is my blue aura that's preggo, had the infection, I put her in a baby cage in the tank but I'm still worried, I put lots of moss in it and a peice of almond leaf in the whole tank, and a little peice in his cage she's really weird she has a bright orange spot right in the middle of her it's weird, anyone else ever have something like this happen


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

supposedly BT-9 and Mosura Tonic Pro will help with infection.....


IAL should be good enough though ....Ive had ton of shrimp become infected and turn milky white. after they eat abit of IAL they should recover.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't have much experience but hope it works out for you. Any chance for a picture of the bright orange spot on the shrimp?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I will get one tonight I hate my job... Keeps me away from setting up more tanks


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

crumble up some small flakes so so they have easier time eating it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

How do you know it's an infection and not bad water paramters?

If it is an infection, u need to do water changes everyday for a week (to lower bacteria concentration) make sure the water your adding has the same para as your tank and no more then 30% and drip it in slowly.

IAL works best if it's been softened (sitting in a container with tank water in the sun for 2 weeks) u can also add the "juice" from the leafs. 

As for your blue aura I don't know why u have it in isolation, if anythings that's worse b/c of the water quality.

Go to AI and get a bottle of Mosura tonic. This stuff is amazing. U can skip the bt-9.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> How do you know it's an infection and not bad water paramters?
> 
> If it is an infection, u need to do water changes everyday for a week (to lower bacteria concentration) make sure the water your adding has the same para as your tank and no more then 30% and drip it in slowly.
> 
> ...


I know it's a infection cause I added 6 blue auras and they had a haze over there bellies, without any other tank full cycled n proven liveable, I threw them in an hopped it wasn't it, sense then 4 blue ones died and one orange mother has been found dead each day, all the young and babies all lived fine, they would have a haze set in and it would die the next day.

The blue aura in isolation is really quite obvious, if it dies, I will hand remove the eggs and hatch them myself, I've filled his cage with all kinds of plant life and crushed almond lead to help get rid of it,

And as far as water quality goes, my tank is doing great, it's 70 gallons and been running almost a year, I do constant water changes to allow fresh water, as well as eheim pro 3 filtering it. It's not to easy to have one shrimp die each day due to water quality, I think it would be more severe.

And I boiled the almond leads so they were way more tender so it didn't have to start breaking down, this way it sunk right to the bottom... I didn't think of adding the juice, good idea for next time


----------

